# Rubik's Cube Security Gadget



## gillesvdp (Feb 23, 2008)

Source: http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2008/02/r...get_looks_too_complicated_to_be_useful-2.html

Quote:
"Could you imagine if you had to solve a Rubik's cube every time you had to access your email?"


My answer is YES


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2008)

Wouldn't work if all you guys wanted to get into my computer


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 23, 2008)

wow thats pretty interesting. You know how you can lock your screen on a laptop using a password? Well passwords are too weak! To get better security, you could make it so that you must solve a rubik's cube on the computer in sub30 (or something) before it lets you back in. How many people can do that in the world, let alone people that live close by you and want to mess with your computer? 
genius


----------



## TimMc (Feb 23, 2008)

lol, it's too impractical

It looks nifty, but so are locks on a laptop (you can just break them off).

Tim.


----------



## Jai (Feb 23, 2008)

Hm, I wonder if you can lube that cube


----------



## Rosetti (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice idea, but most people are capable of solving a cube (maybe not sub 30 or something, but they certainly can with a guide)
I think that would annoy me having to remember a combination though. I think I'll stick with my mixed case, puncuation including, alphanumeric passwords


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2008)

Gilles is in the land of weird gadgets


----------



## brunson (Feb 23, 2008)

Rosetti said:


> Nice idea, but most people are capable of solving a cube (maybe not sub 30 or something, but they certainly can with a guide)
> I think that would annoy me having to remember a combination though. I think I'll stick with my mixed case, puncuation including, alphanumeric passwords



Rubik's cube: (8! × 38−1) × (12! × 212−1)/2 = 43,252,003,274,489,856,000

If my math is correct, a ten character password using upper and lower case letters, a digit, a shifted digit and one of the 20 special characters to the right of the alphanumbercs: (26+26+10+10+20)^10 = 43,438,845,422,363,213,824 

Throw in an 11th character for 3,996,373,778,857,415,671,808 possible passwords, or 9 times more combinations than a rubik's cube. Toss in a 12th for 820 times more.

And easier to remember.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 23, 2008)

I think Herbert Kociemba's program will no longer be allowed to be "exported" because it will be considered a code-breaker


----------

